# Mollasses or sugar flushing in last 2 weeks??



## chiefMOJOrisin (Jun 7, 2006)

I have heard a few times of people putting either mollasses or sugar in their water and then flushing out thier plants a couple weeks prior to harvesting.  Supposedly the reason is to give the buds a better taste and a smoother smoke.  Is this bull or plausable??  If so I would like to give it a try.  My NL x Kush babies are @ day 47 of 12/12 and thier trichs are clouding up nice.  I wait until half cloudy half amber cuz I like the couch lock.  

Has anyone heard of this before??  If so, what are the proper amounts to use??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 8, 2006)

chiefMOJOrisin said:
			
		

> I have heard a few times of people putting either mollasses or sugar in their water and then flushing out thier plants a couple weeks prior to harvesting. Supposedly the reason is to give the buds a better taste and a smoother smoke. Is this bull or plausable?? If so I would like to give it a try. My NL x Kush babies are @ day 47 of 12/12 and thier trichs are clouding up nice. I wait until half cloudy half amber cuz I like the couch lock.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this before?? If so, what are the proper amounts to use??


*Whats up chief. IMO it's bull. This will do nothing for your plant but maybe harm it. If you are gonna flush your plant just use regular water please and nothing else. *


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 8, 2006)

Some nutrients and have molasses and such in them but it's more a source of simple sugars that the plant will use instead of flavoring. The problem with the whole idea of flavoring bud whether it is during flower or at the end is the fact that plants take up and process elements in the water, it is not going to just **** up sugar or molasses and taste like either of them. Imagine what smoking molasses or sugar would taste like anyway, it wouldn't be very sweet tasting.


----------



## krsone (Jun 9, 2006)

i wouldn't try on the final flush all the time and care given to aplant to risk it at the final days but for the next cycle botanicle makes a product called "Sweet" i think it helps push out more trich. have u tried liquid karma thats another good one


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 9, 2006)

I've been using Fox Farms Cha-ching for three or four days and can see the trichs are farther out on the leaves allready. It does the same thing, boosts essential oils and resins.


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

We've been using regular blackstrap molasses during flush for the last couple years now, try it once and you'll never stop... it truly does make a difference...  1/4 tsp per gallon.

2 months ago we were gifted a bottle of AN's SweetLeaf, used it during the last grow and the difference in flavour and aroma was absolutely astounding.. Once again, I assure you... give it a shot once, try it out on one plant only and do a smoke test yourself... the results speak for themselves.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 9, 2006)

Do you get a molasses taste? I'll give it a shot but I'll have to do it on the whole system! Hell, I'll try anything once, especially if it's at the end of the cycle. I also wonder what the reprecussions of using it in hydro would be? Might be a pain to clean it all out.


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

I've used the molasses in an N.F.T setup with good results, just mix the molasses/water in a 20L bucket before you add it to your res.... 

At the suggested rate of 1/4 tsp per gallon there's no molasses taste... You may detect a sort of sweet, smooth aftertaste when you exhale.  So far we've used the molasses with Shishkaberry, G13, C99, AK47, LUI, Godbud and Black Domina x Jack Flash.  The difference in all strains so far has been noticeable and very favourable.  Give it a shot bro, you won't be sorry you did.  We're even more pleased with our results using AN's Sweet Leaf... Molasses was good, but the results with the SweetLeaf is even better.  AN SweetLeaf and Botanicare's Sweet are pretty much the exact same product, I'm sticking with SweetLeaf simply because it's cheaper  

Cheers and good green mojo to all...

zL


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 9, 2006)

Cool, maybe I'll look into some sweet, I just don't wanna mess with sticky goo in the res.


----------



## chiefMOJOrisin (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanx, Zen.  I knew i wasn't crazy. 
Also, biff do you know where i can buy that fox farm shit?  if you can, post the link


----------



## chiefMOJOrisin (Jun 9, 2006)

or the "sweetleaf" stuff?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 9, 2006)

Fox farms is all over the place, just google it, I don't know who has the lowest prices as I get it locally.
Here's one for the sweet though.
http://www.progressive-growth.com/proddetail.php?prod=Sweetleaf1


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 13, 2006)

OK, I'm gonna give the molasses a try, couldn't find any black strap, just regular, unsulphured moleasses, will report.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 14, 2006)

So much for that idea, 2 days later and I have the gnarliest pond scum looking stuff floating my res. Not just a little either, that junk took off, quick. Real thick, pancake batter type of stuff. Eh, a good flush never hurts I guess.


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 14, 2006)

Yoiks...

Never seen that happen before... there was nothing else in the res other than the molasses?  doh....


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 15, 2006)

Flora-nova and fox farms bloom additives, It was cut to half strength because I was on my way to flush, I'll have to try again with nothing else, I'm thinking something was thriving on the sugars in the molasses or something? It was strange looking stuff, thats for sure.


----------



## joe blow (Jun 18, 2006)

Grape juice gives a nice fruity taste


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 18, 2006)

> something was thriving on the sugars in the molasses or something



I'm with you there bro   Agreed... when we were flushing with molasses there was nothing else in the mix, just plain H20 and the blackstrap molasses.

If you get the chance Biff, please give AN's Sweet Leaf or Botanicare's Sweet a try... 2 harvests now with the Sweet Leaf and we're going to continue using it... It's a beautiful thing.

Cheers and good green mojo flowin out to everyone..

zL


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 18, 2006)

I will give some a shot next time, it's down to days 'till the end of this cycle. We'll see what happens next time.


----------



## chiefMOJOrisin (Jun 20, 2006)

just an update....in this months high times (august issue with chick on front) there is a great articel about this very topic.  I suggest all who were interested in this thread, or who are trying this type technique, to check it out.  Very interesting and extremly helpful.


----------



## FieldofDreams (Jun 20, 2006)

so biff do you flush with water before you harvest or due you use sweetleaf?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 20, 2006)

I usually just flush with clear, I haven't used the sweetleaf yet.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 13, 2006)

i find a water flush and then a week of no water or anything works well, and the flavour will come from proper curing, ive smoked weed before that wouldnt even burn bone dry and im sure it was flushed with sugars.....


----------

